# Follicle/corpus luteum seen on scan



## mrphyemma

Hmmmm what to think about this................................?
I've just received the scan report from Tuesday.
Scan shows anteverted uterus with an area of bright tissue at the fundal aspect of the cavity, this area maeasures 23.1 x 24.8 x 10.6mm and appears to be RPOC. Endometrial contractions noted. both adnaxae appear unremarkable with a corpus luteum/follicle in the left ovary of 15.1mm. no free fluid in the pelvis.

So....... We knew the foreign object was still there, we knew about the contracting but she never mentioned the blooming follicle/corpus luteum. I don't know what to make of it though. Could the corpus luteum still be there from before the baby? I know my left ovary was hiding last time so don't even know if it was there then. Can you have corpus luteums on both ovaries as I did have a corpus luteum on my right ovary last time and the sonographer said that was where my baby came from. Maybe I have ovulated since the MC? Not likely with hcg in my system though is it?
What if it isn't a copus luteum and is a follicle, implying that I AM ABOUT to ovulate. I thought I didn't ovulate unassisted??????? And to add yet another thing to the mix, my left tube is allegedly blocked so this may be a wasted egg ALTHOUGH I have read somewhere and I don't understand the workings of this but if the ovary on the blocked side produces an egg the other side picks it up???? Not sure about that.
Sorry for the rambling but there is so much to think about. I want answers and I aren't going to get them.


----------



## jonnanne3

I am sorry for your loss. I had something similar happen to me and the corpus lutem. I got my :bfp: on Dec 15th. But sadly on the 22, I had a mc. I had 3 blood draws done. The first one done on the 21st and it was 27 (when I got the results it was on the 22nd and I had started bleeding) then I had another draw on the 27th (I had just about stopped bleeding at this point) and it was at 36. The 3rd draw was on the 3rd and it was back at 27 so we decided to get a scan to rule out an ectopic. The scan was on Friday the 7th. The doctor noted a corpus lutem on y left side measuring 16 mm. Please remember that this was atmost 3 weeks after my mc. He said that was perfectly normal to have that there, especially since I was still testing positive. I had a little something in there still producing hcg and that was the reason it hadn't completely dissolved yet. You can not ovulate while the hcg hormone is being produced. Now he also did see several follicles in my right ovary but they were far from mature. I have since started on my first cycle since the mc. I am on CD 4 now. I did test negative that same day thru the blood test on the 7th. 
It is very confusing when you know what one is and then you mc and it is still there long after the mc. 
I hope it helped a little. Good luck and once again, I am so sorry for your loss. :hugs:


----------



## mrphyemma

Thank you for replying. So from what you say it is probably a corpus luteum still there from the cycle I got my BFP. I couldn't be sure as my left ovary was hiding in my other scans. Looks like I ovulated from both left and right sides then if I also had a corpus luteum on the right?
Hmmmm now I'm thinking why wasn't the corpus luteum previously seen on the right also seen on the scan yesterday? I'm confused now!? I think I might think too much! :)


----------



## jonnanne3

Unfortunately, that is what we do! :blush: We know entirely too much! We know enough to worry ourselves sick! 
Good luck and I hope you get some answers soon! :hugs:


----------



## petitpas

Honey, I couldn't completely rule out a new follie. I had retained tissue for three months after my loss last April and am pretty sure I ovulated a couple of times. Even though I was still testing positive on blood tests and hpts. The only thing that was different was that my LP was short. You can look at my cycles if you click on my chart ticker.

A 15mm follie wouldn't be quite ripe for ovulation yet but might be getting ready for it. Best get those retained products out quickly so you can get on with things :hugs:


----------

